# recorder suggestions.



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

i'm looking at buying my first wooden or first alto recorder... any suggestions for makes/models. there is a yamaha store near me that sells them rather cheaply. $40 for a wooden soprano, $50 for a wooden alto and $20 for a plastic alto.

(this is not a double post. the other post was by accident.)


----------

